# My Little Home Theater/Music Room.. ;)



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey All, I guess I can post some pics of my Room here.. I started it back in 2003 and finally finished in 2006. I had little time to work on it and took me all that time to save money for the room and get the gear.. I did start out with a HSU VTF-1 Sub but never really was to impressed with it..

I, have since upgraded to a DIY Mach 5 IXL 18.4 - 18" Subwoofer with a 10cu.ft box covered in upholstery.. I also have the Behringer inuke 3000 DSP. The Reciever is a Marantz 4001, with a Samsung Blu ray and a Denon 1930ci DVD-A/SCAD Player is its only function now..

I, enjoy Both, Music and Movies in here. And since the addition of the New DIY Subwoofer I can say I am in Bliss now. I would like to go 3D But we shall see what the future brings.. 

I, did all the work myself except for some painting my Niece helped me with.. The room is darker then in the pics it did not transpose well the color.. It is more of a dark Marroon color in the pics it looks brighter, Probally due to the flash.. The screen is a 92" 16:9 screen, would love to do a CI 1:2.35 Screen but always thought My screen would have been to small for that??

WEll, Here are some pics from start to what it looks like now..












































































































I put in some Blacklights, I always did like those things.. It is for when I listen to music and put the lights low and listen to some good tunes.. I also have bought some Vaseline Glass which glows Green under the blacklight really cool effect.. It is the Green glass in the pics..

Oh that guy hogging the camera is my Nephew, guess he wanted to be famous for 15 

WEll thank you for looking hope you enjoyed your stay


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

That looks like a great space! Enjoy.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, you did put a lot of work into your room. Enjoy!


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice room Gerald! Enjoy it!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Good job on the room. Are you going to get sofa's or some recliners? I see a metal chair so I am assuming you will upgrade to a more comfortable chair!


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

tripplej said:


> Good job on the room. Are you going to get sofa's or some recliners? I see a metal chair so I am assuming you will upgrade to a more comfortable chair!


Yes I have a Love seat in the front it is just the back row that is without seats.. I am one day going to buy some recliners or something for the back row.. but for now we just use some Computer chairs..


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice. I hope to have a dedicated theater room one day as well. Getting some more comfortable chairs would be a high priority for me in your room though (or I'd just stay in the love seat all the time). I have very little padding on my rear end so I need the chairs to make up for that  The sub looks deceptively small, but I know it's got to be fairly large if it's got an 18" driver. Anyway, nice work


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

gorb said:


> Nice. I hope to have a dedicated theater room one day as well. Getting some more comfortable chairs would be a high priority for me in your room though (or I'd just stay in the love seat all the time). I have very little padding on my rear end so I need the chairs to make up for that  The sub looks deceptively small, but I know it's got to be fairly large if it's got an 18" driver. Anyway, nice work



Yes The sub is nearly 3ft tall .. perhaps I should stand next to it for comparison.. I would highly recommend a DIY for anybody wanting good bass..


----------

